# Leave In Conditioner for Relaxed Hair



## Relentless (Sep 28, 2010)

Ladies,

I think my hair type is 4b and I am relaxed.  I use Affirm and relax every 8 to 10 weeks.

What LeaveIn conditioners are you using for your relaxed hair?


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the same hair type and similar relaxer schedule.  My staples have been Giovanni Direct Leave in (cream) & Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave-In (Spray).  I also began using a protein spray which decreased my breakage heavily during the last few weeks of my stretch.  I prefer Doo Grow Leave-In Growth Treatment to Aphogee's Keratin & Green Tea.  So I always use a protein + moisture.

I just ordered some Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk because I ran out of the Giovanni Direct Leave-in.  I'm trying to use products from ONLY black owned companies.  Can't review it yet, but I've heard great things.  Good Luck.


----------



## jazzerz (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm using Neutrogena Triple Moisture and sealing with grapeseed oil. This REALLY works for my hair. I moisturize and seal twice a day (most days).


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm relaxed and like to use Jane Carter's Revitalizing Leave-In with GVP Leave-IN (Redken Extreme Anti Snap) or  Elasta QP H2 Leave-In with Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Leave-In Ultimate Strengthener.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2010)

Right now I'm using:

Christine Gant Detangling Leave In Hair Milk
Alba Botanica
Komaza Hair Care Califia Leave-In

I also really like:

AG Fast Food Leave-In
Salerm B21-5
BBD Stretch


----------



## Toy (Sep 28, 2010)

I use Wen Fig Cleansing Conditioner
L'Anza Urban Elements leave in 
Herbal Essence Ltr Leave in 
Giovanni Direct Leave


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 28, 2010)

I alternate between Lacio Lacio, Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Split End Mender, and Pureology Instant Repair Leave-In.

I like the Lacio Lacio for when I want to wear my hair with lots of movement and body. It's quite light, but still moisturizes really well.

The Herbal Essences is heavier, so I use it for when I'm not concerned with movement, which is pretty much 99% of the time, because I bun. It also has the advantage of a creamy formula, smelling freaking amazing and being inexpensive. 

I use the Pureology when I need to air dry my hair. Normally, my air dried hair is a hot rough mess, but with the Pureology, it actually dries softly and smoothly. The consistency can be strange though...it comes out like a watery gel and it's easy to use too much.

I use the Herbal Essences most often, but I don't have a favorite out of the three...I love them all. Hth.


----------



## ms.aiken01 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a few that like to use. If I'm rollersetting, I use the Biolage leave in with some Nioxin Elixir. If I'm airdrying, I use the Bee Mine Deja hair milk and argan oil. After I'm 8 weeks post, I'll use the redken anti snap instead of the biolage.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am 4b relaxed and I also use Affirm.  I relax every 3-4 months.  I use Homocrin Natural Nourishing Conditioner For Dry and Brittle Hair.  It's pretty expensive, but a little goes a long way.  One bottle lasts me a little over 6 months.  It works great for all my relaxed friends, regardless of hair type and my mom when she was natural.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am relaxed 4ab 

I use:
Jessicurl Aloeba or a spritz that consists of distilled water and aloe vera juice when bunning 

I love Jessicurl very much it is heavy enough that I dont need to moisturize everyday for now. 

When wearing a straight style I apply some Qhemet Biologics amla and olive to the ends and edges.

ETA: since I am moving away from Bonestraight hair my hair is going to be prone to losing its sleek look when worn out. I may moisturize with the qhemet and seal with a cone serum every few days or so. I have Sabino and Fantasia IC here I will try them out and see how they fair. I might also look into this Lacio Lacio everyone keeps talking about to see what the big hoopla is about LOL.
That is all


----------



## Reecie (Sep 28, 2010)

Lacio Lacio is the bomb!  It's the only leave-in I've used in the past year.


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm 4B (for Brillo LOL) relaxed, thin hair and use Hawaiian Silky 14-N-1, a thick, creamy leave-in/moisturizer combo.  Tonight after shampooing and conditioning with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, I wet bunned using HS14.  I decided to seal with jojoba tonight (usually don't use oils) and my hair at 90% dry is shiny and feels like silk.  NG feels really soft, too - softer than when I've used HS14 alone so the jojoba must be doing its job.  I stopped oils several months ago cuz it seemed like my hair didn't like them (dry, fly-away hair), and started using serums like IC Polisher for shine, but I want to get off cones.  The HS14/jojoba combo seems like a winner!


----------



## Sondice (Sep 29, 2010)

I use Garnier Frutis Sleek and Shine, loves it <3


----------



## Tangie (Sep 29, 2010)

Silicon Mix leave-in....I use that to air dry.

HE LTR or Neutrogena Triple Moisture....I prefer Long Term Relationship but I am finding it harder and harder to find. I use them as a leave-in/moisturizer.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 29, 2010)

Garnier Fructis for colored hair...even though I've never colored.
Curls Milkshake lotion works excellent for my airdrying lately (even though I'm relaxed.)


----------



## Sherbetcane (Sep 29, 2010)

I am 4a relaxed and I alternate between Phtospecific Intergral Mist, Moroccan Oil Hydrating Styling Cream and Ojon Thickening Spray.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 29, 2010)

I Alternate between, Cream of Nature Lemongrass and Rosemary Leave-in, Motion Nourish Leave-in and finally ORS Creamy Aloe leave-in

Oh...and I almost forgot!->Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 29, 2010)

I am transitioning, but the best leave in conditioner I found is for naturals. Ori Organics Curl Replenishing Hair Milk. My hair was like   It almost makes me want to stay relaxed.


----------



## Relentless (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for the responses ladies.....  Keep em coming.....


----------



## Relentless (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't find the Long Term Relationship anywhere around where I live.  I think I will start with trying the Lacio Lacio and the LTR.  I might order the LTR leave in from Drugstore.com


----------



## Americka (Oct 2, 2010)

I mixed equal parts Lacio Lacio with NTM Silk Leave-in... Let's just say that I cried when I ran out of it. I like both of them separately, but together they are awesome for my hair. Whether I flat ironed, did braid out or roller set - it didn't matter. My hair was so soft and silky as a result. I wish Lacio Lacio was sold  locally.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Phyto 9 Daily Nourishing Creme. It's expensive ($26 at sephora Sephora: Phyto Phyto 9 Daily Ultra Nourishing Botanical Cream - Ultra Dry Hair: Hair & Scalp Treatments), by normal standards, but for me it does what no other product can. It moisturizes my hair a non greasy way. There is no need for me to seal after applying it unless a section of my hair is unreasonably brittle. I seal with coconut oil on my edges, any remaining oil i will run through my ends (only the very tips) or rub on my lips or my elbows for extra moisture. Even my air dried hair swangs with this creme.

I thought for a second that I had found a good replacement for it (SheaMoisture Milk Leave-in which can be found at Target for $10 http://www.target.com/Moisture-Coco...nditioning/dp/B0038TYTSO/ref=sc_qi_detaillinkbut i got through 1/4 of the bottle before I realized that it just wasn't for my hair

If you're looking for something heavier I say go with the SheaMoisture, but if you are looking for plain moisture I say go for the Phyto. In both cases a dab per section of hair will moisturize any situation.

Good luck. I hope I didn't confuse you.


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 3, 2010)

I currently use 'Yes To Cucumbers Leave In Conditioner.'  I love how this makes my hair feel, especially since I air dry my hair.  This also has no parabens, petroleum and silicones.


----------



## bimtheduck (Oct 3, 2010)

Relentless said:


> I can't find the Long Term Relationship anywhere around where I live.  I think I will start with trying the Lacio Lacio and the LTR.  I might order the LTR leave in from Drugstore.com


 
Try your local bed bath and beyond


----------



## Coffee (Oct 3, 2010)

I have several that I use. 10 n 1, Miracle 7, Ojon Revitalizing mist and Philip B.


----------



## Starronda (Oct 3, 2010)

HS 14N1, VS Conditioner, Mizani DTangle, Oyin Juices  & Berries, but most times, plain water.


----------



## cocoagirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Right now I am using Bee mine's Deja for aleave in on damp hair (along with 1 or 2 of Bee's other moisturizers)and I use the  other Bee mine moisturizers as well (samples)on my hair throughout the week.  When these samples are done, I want to try Darcy's leavein...


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 3, 2010)

i use long term relationship mixed with ors olive oil moisturizing lotion and seal with coconut oil that leaves my hair so soft when it dries


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 3, 2010)

I am texlaxed 4a/b...

I am currently using *Silk Elements Leave-in Hair Moisturizing Creme*. I love this stuff. It keeps my hair moisturized for _at least_ two days if sealed. I was sealing with castor oil or evco but, since the weather has turned cool in my area I am using avocado oil.

My second favorite thing to use, sometimes in conjunction with the above, is a diluted version of V05 moisture milk. Sometimes I'll just co-wash my hair with it and not rinse it all out and seal. V05 is one of the most moisturizing products I've used relaxed/natural/or texlaxed.



Relentless said:


> I can't find the Long Term Relationship anywhere around where I live.  I think I will start with trying the Lacio Lacio and the LTR.  I might order the LTR leave in from Drugstore.com



I have also used EE LTR and I was in love with it for a while but, decided to try using leave-in products that didn't contain cones. But if you can't find the LTR at BB&B, as a poster above stated, just try diluting the LTR conditioner. It will give you the same results.

In my opinion, Lacio Lacio and Silicon Mix leave-ins were not moisturizing. But they did leave my hair feeling silky and smooth (they are really just all silicone). Once they wore off I could tell my hair was never really moisturized. If this is a concern of yours' as well, try using the Lacio to seal in a moisturizing leave-in. That should work great.


----------



## Relentless (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks ladies for all of the responses. Can someone explain to me though, what does *"seal"* mean?  How do you seal?


----------



## indarican (Dec 20, 2010)

Relentless said:


> Thanks ladies for all of the responses. Can someone explain to me though, what does *"seal"* mean? How do you seal?


 Seal means after you use the moisturize your hair, you put some oil on... Castor oil, EVCO, EVOO, whatever you like. The oil keeps the moisture in your hair. 
Hopefully that helps.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 20, 2010)

i use mop leave-in conditioner followed with jane carter nourish and shine (a dab) and sometimes jojoba oil. depends on how far post i am.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 22, 2010)

Liquid leave ins: Profectiv 2 Phase leave in- this is the best liquid leave in and detangler I've ever tried.  I loves it
Elasta QP H-Two leave in-Second best and plenty of moisture
Motions leave in- Pretty Good
Aphogee Provitamin-  Pretty good
Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea-protein and heat protectant


Creamy leave ins: Salerm 21 and Lacio Lacio-even though they are dominican they are the best leave ins I've used.
Herbal Essence LTR- this is really good-moisture
Giovanni Direct Leave in-this is really good-moisture,slip
Neutrogena Triple Moisture- same as above
Atone leave- good but is heavier than the rest listed
Cream of nature-have not tried but heard it was good

Not sure if this post is helpful but i do think people should have one creamy leave in and one liquid


----------



## NJoy (Dec 22, 2010)

NTM (Neutragena Triple Moisture) is my fave.  

I also like HELTR LI and Giovanni Direct


----------



## divachyk (Dec 28, 2010)

BUMP -- 
I'm looking for a good leave-in. I've tried several but the most reputable are Bee Mine Hair Milk (made my hair soft but seems like the oil content blocked any additional moisture from getting in my hair); NTM (the cones seem to block moisture for my hair); and KCKT (thought I liked it but it seems to light and when my hair air dries, it's dry and crispy, almost like I didn't apply a leave in). I tried Elasta QP H-Two and Redken Anti-Snap but didn't really understand it's purpose in my regi (I bought the prods because I read others were using them with success) so I stopped using them. Now I feel like I'm back to square one. I have some Giovanni Direct in my stash and will use this after my next cowash. I'm basically looking for a good leave-in when air drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2010)

Right Now I'm rotating Qhemet CocoTree Detangling Ghee (creamy) and Bear Fruit Hair's Desert Drench (water-based).


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 28, 2010)

One that I've been using constantly since August is Kuz Revitalizing Wax with Hydrolized Proteins

It's a nice creamy product that leaves my hair with so much slip, and my hair silky and shiny when dry. Whether I'm rollersetting, blowdrying or flat ironing, I use this product in conjunction with whatever else I choose. Usually it's Mizani's Thermastrength style serum. Also a FAB product if you heat style. I tried Kiehl's Heat Protective straightening cream a while ago and loved my results; it may go into the rotation in place of the Mizani.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2010)

I use Creme of Nature's Lemongrass & Rosemary Leave-In Creme Conditioner for Dehydrated Hair and seal with EVCO







Ingredients: Ultra-Purified Water (Aqua), Petrolatum, PEG-4, Glyceryl Stearate,  Sorbitol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Octyl Palmitate, Isocetyl  Stearate, Cyclomethicone, Amodimethicone, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint)  Leaf Extract, Ocimum Basilicum (Basil) Extract, Polygala Senega Root  Extract, Nasturtium Officinale (Watercress) Extract, Salvia Officinalis  (Sage) Leaf Extract, Thymus Vulgaris (Thyme) Extract, Rosmarinus  Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Seed  Extract, Cymbopogon Schoenanthius Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis  (Rosemary) Leaf Oil, Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Orange) Oil, Mentha  Piperita (Peppermint) Oil, Citrus Aurantifolia (Lime) Oil, Mentha  Viridis (Spearmint) Leaf Oil, Glycerin, Panthenol, Polybutene, PEG-75  Lanolin, Polyquaternium-10, Polysorbate 20, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate,  Cetylpyridinium Chloride, Fragrance (Parfum), Benzyl Salicylate,  Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Citral, Citronellol, Coumarin, Eugeniol,  Geraniol, Hexyl Cinnamal, Hydrocitronellal, Limonene, Linalool,  Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben,  Butylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance Contains:  Eucalyptus Globulus Leaf Oil, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus Oil, and Citrus  Aurantium Bergamia (Bergamot) Fruit Oil.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2010)

Relentless said:


> Thanks ladies for all of the responses. Can someone explain to me though, what does *"seal"* mean?  How do you seal?


YouTube - How I Moisturize and Seal my Hair
Check this video out.


----------



## RainyDaze (Dec 29, 2010)

I am currently using Roux 233 Treatment and Shine leave-in. I was also using mop leave-in, but it seemed too heavy for my hair.


----------



## Dee_33 (Dec 29, 2010)

I use Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme.  I have 2 bottles left but once I'm out I'll look for a cone-free leave in that I can get locally.  Her product is great, I'm just looking for an alternative that I don't have to pay shipping for.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bumping.............


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 24, 2011)

I alternate between NTM silk touch and Cantu shea butter conditioning repair creme


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 24, 2011)

I love Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner Leave in Treatment (I use Sally's Generic version of this leave-in).


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 24, 2011)

i use the garnier fructis leave in with a mix of oils...


----------



## divachyk (Mar 4, 2011)

Bumping for additional input.


----------



## newnyer (Mar 5, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> YouTube - How I Moisturize and Seal my Hair
> Check this video out.


 
Thanks for this vid link! After looking at it I'm realizing I may not be putting in enough moisture and & putting way too much oil to seal at night.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 5, 2011)

It depends how I'm wearing my hair. If I'm wearing my curls or a roller wrap I'll use Pureology. I've tried others but this really works, it gives my hair body and movement and lovely lightness as well as keeping the hair moisturised. My curls will last for a while too!

If I'm planning on bunning my hair I might use something heavier, HV Whipped Ends works very well here.


----------



## miracles11 (Oct 24, 2011)

bumping this thread for more replies thanks


----------



## bettysmsboop (Oct 24, 2011)

I am currently using joico daily leave in conditioner and seal with olive, coconut or safflower oil. I also like NTM.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 24, 2011)

I just bought Roux 233 Treatment & Shine because I got a free Roux conditioner with purchase at Sally's lol. It has a ton of good reviews online so I'll try it before I seal at night and as a light finisher in the morning.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 12, 2011)

bumping.......


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Bumping for additional input.


 
hey Im in the same boat as u...did u find a good leave in yet


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 12, 2011)

I've used NTM Silk Touch since Day 1 of my HHJ and it still works like a charm!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2011)

i use Keracare Leave-in.  i love it!  it leaves my hair so soft.


----------



## havilland (Nov 12, 2011)

I like loreal overnight ceramide treatment when my hair is straight.  It's lightweight. 

I also like garnier sleek and shine leave in conditioning treatment after shampooing. It's light and makes detangling easy. 

Both available at drugstores. 


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 12, 2011)

Alternate between Redken Anti Snap, Aphogee Keratin Restructurizer, and Kerastase Ciment Thermique before applying Lotta-Body for my rollersets...


----------



## golden_goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

bumping

I'm in search of a good leave-in...when I rollerset, my hair always comes out dull & lacks moisture


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Mar 3, 2012)

I use Paul Mitchell The Conditioner (Salley's generic brand) before air drying, and on a daily basis I use Bee Mine Balancing creme or HE LTR .  My hair is doing great with all three product


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 24, 2012)

I use NTM Silk Touch leave in. In the beginning of my hhj I used infusium moisturologie leave In, I'm not sure why I stopped.


----------



## claudzie (Mar 24, 2012)

I use the Cantu Shea Butter Leave in i love it!!! when I apply it to my damp hair it's like it adds a seal of silk so I'm not changing it for now . I moisturise with Profective mega growth and Elasta QP mango butter and seal with coconut oil.


----------



## JudithO (Mar 26, 2012)

Bump...................


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 26, 2012)

I am currently using Komaza Califia Care Leave-in.  When I am about 1-3 weeks post I can use KBB Sweet Ambrosia Leave-in.  I cannot really use a lot of the "over the counter" leave-ins.  The indie ones work better for me.


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Mar 26, 2012)

It's a 10 leave in conditioner spray! Don't know how it works so well, but it does. Turns my hair from barbwire into hair! Lol!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 26, 2012)

komaza care shea butter lotion
komaza care coconut curl lotion
darcy's botanicals leave-in


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 26, 2012)

When my hair feels dry and I don't want to bother with layering multiple products I go with Silk Elements Mega Silk Leave-In, it does the job.  My hair rarely feels bone dry though so I often use a liquid leave-in like Rusk Smoother sometimes paired with a little Silk Dreams Almond Buttercreme as a pick-me-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right now I'm using:
> 
> Christine Gant Detangling Leave In Hair Milk
> Alba Botanica
> ...


 
Right Now:

Marie Dean's Leave-In
She Scent It Coco-Creme Leave-In
*Miscellaneous others*

Still using: 

AG Fast Food Leave-In
BBD Stretch


----------



## Honi (Mar 26, 2012)

Infusium moisture replenish. I think they brought back the old formula. No hard hair and roota toota slip. I still cant believe it.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 26, 2012)

I alternate between Mizani coconut souffle, Mizani h2O intense night time treatment, and the original HE Long term Relationshio leave in  my fave would be the mizanis!


----------

